# Will moonlight LEDs Grow Algae?



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Just like the title says...Will moonlight LEDs Grow Algae?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Unless you have a ton of them of the "white" and not "blue" variety, then no. They are too low wattage to cause anything to grow effectively. Now, if you have several of them in a small tank, I suppose it would be possible.....


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 5 on a 6' 135g and left on for a week brought bits of brown algae on the back glass and the rocks that were in the path of the leds. This is on my Frontosa tank which is not near sunlight and the lights are rarely on.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Interesting.......I thought that they were way to low in wattage to grow anything! It would be like plants being able to grow by moonlight.

Though, your tank must be fairly shallow being 6 feet and 135 gallon? Perhaps the depth might have something to do with it?

I have four "blue" moonlights on my 100 gallon, and never had any diatom or algae problems. I think they're cool, but kind of gimmicky for freshwater......they were originally made for saltwater coral aquariums to stimulate their reproductive cycles.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

It's about 2' high...Oceanic...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Ek...what color are the moonlights? Blue or White?

And do the diatoms grow on the rocks at the bottom or top?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The leds are blue and I think they are some good ones according to the add.

The algae is growing on the top of the rocks and on the back glass closest to the top...

here is the lights I got....http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...?from=R40&satitle=7770030852&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Geeze, Ek! That's a ton of light for moonlight! How many do you have on there?

Maybe you should only have them on for a few hours per night, as opposed to running them all night long? Otherwise, you should just be able to siphon off the diatoms, right?

BTW-those are really NICE moonlights........just pretty powerful!


----------

